# wichtig: Trendfarben 02/03



## Ripper (22. August 2002)

Hi ich ahb euch mal eine Liste mit den wichtigsten Trendfarben 02/03 zusammen gestellt.

```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta name="author" content="robert pfeiffer">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
    table
    {
    border-color: #000000;
    }
    .format
    {
    font-family: verdana, courier new , courier;
    font-size: 18;
    font-weight: bold;
    text-align: center;
    filter:glow(color="#E0DDC2", strenght=2);
    }
    .oystergray
    {
    background-color: #B6B49E;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .bridalblush
    {
    background-color: #DEDAD8;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .pristine
    {
    background-color: #F5F3F5;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .summershower
    {
    background-color: #DBE6E6;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .lilywhite
    {
    background-color: #E4E2DA;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .starwhite
    {
    background-color: #ECECE8;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .vibrantgreen
    {
    background-color: #5C8512;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .junglegreen
    {
    background-color: #1A2404;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    color: #ffffff;
    }
    .biscaybay
    {
    background-color: #1B765A;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .darkbluegreen
    {
    background-color: #123823;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 12;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    color: #ffffff;
    }
    .twilightblue
    {
    background-color: #010361;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    color: #ffffff;
    }
    .moderateblue
    {
    background-color: #7EDBFE;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .slategray
    {
    background-color: #B1BAA3;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .stoneblue
    {
    background-color: #BBBCC3;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .chicory
    {
    background-color: #94A7BE;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .purpleash
    {
    background-color: #B3A6B0;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .flint
    {
    background-color: #583312;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .sparrow
    {
    background-color: #5C522D;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .pinebark
    {
    background-color: #848148;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .cloudcream
    {
    background-color: #E0DDC2;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .chinchilla
    {
    background-color: #646331;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .cathayspice
    {
    background-color: #93682F;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .adobe
    {
    background-color: #99622B;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .goldenoak
    {
    background-color: #B88734;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    }
    .cinnamon
    {
    background-color: #4F3C1E;
    font-family: courier new, courier;
    font-size: 15;
    font-weight:bold;
    text-decoration: underline overline;
    text-align: center;
    color: #ffffff;
    }
-->
</style>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#ffffff" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<table border="2">
<tr>
<td colspan="5" class="format">Hier eine Liste der wichtigsten Trendfarben 2002/03 für Grafik und Webdesign.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="120" class="oystergray">Oyster Gray<br>#B6B49E</td><td width="120" class="bridalblush">Bridal Blush<br>#DEDAD8</td><td width="120" class="pristine">Pristine<br>#F5F3F5</td><td width="120" class="summershower">Summer Shower<br>#DBE6E6</td><td width="120" class="lilywhite">Lily White<br>#E4E2DA</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td class="starwhite">Star White"<br>#ECECE8</td><td class="vibrantgreen">Vibrant Green<br>#5C8512</td><td class="junglegreen">Jungle Green<br>#1A2404</td><td class="biscaybay">Biscay Bay<br>#1B765A</td><td class="darkbluegreen">Dark Blue Green<br>#123823</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td class="twilightblue">Twilight Blue<br>#010361</td><td class="moderateblue">Moderate Blue<br>#7EDBFE</td><td class="slategray">Slate Gray<br>#B1BAA3</td><td class="stoneblue">Stone Blue<br>#BBBCC3</td><td class="chicory">Chicory<br>#94A7BE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td class="purpleash">Purple Ash<br>#B3A6B0</td><td class="flint">Flint<br>#583312</td><td class="sparrow">Sparrow<br>#5C522D</td><td class="pinebark">Pine Bark<br>#848148</td><td class="cloudcream">Cloud Cream<br>#E0DDC2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td class="chinchilla">Chinchilla<br>#646331</td><td class="cathayspice">Cathay Spice<br>#93682F</td><td class="adobe">Adobe<br>#99622B</td><td class="goldenoak">Golden Oak<br>#B88734</td><td class="cinnamon">Cinnamon<br>#4F3C1E</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```
cu ripper


----------



## freekazoid (22. August 2002)

jedem das seine … aber danke

_edit: _
achja …
woher haste denn diese liste der trendy-colours?


----------



## Virtual Freak (22. August 2002)

*hmmm*

das is aber n dusterer trend...naja..zumm glück geh ich eh nich mit trends sondern mach was ich will)

wer hat denn das veröffentlicht??

Greetz VF


----------



## shiver (22. August 2002)

da bleibt nur eins zu sagen:

TREND IST, WAS IHR DRAUS MACHT


----------



## freekazoid (22. August 2002)

sag bloss …


----------



## shiver (22. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *sag bloss …  *



ich weiss - leute wie dich interessiert das nicht,
weil wo null talent, da = null trend


----------



## Nino (22. August 2002)

lol  
Geil vormuliert!


----------



## freekazoid (22. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *
> ich weiss - leute wie dich interessiert das nicht,
> weil wo null talent, da = null trend*


ouuuh … wenn das mal nich an mich gerichtet war …


----------



## Psyclic (22. August 2002)

bah
trendfarben ? whatta fck ?

lol lang nimmer son müll gehört


----------



## Ripper (22. August 2002)

sieht zwar ******e aus is aber so.

bin ein bisschen durch web gesurft weil ich anregungen brauchte und da is mir aufgefallen dass diese farben am meisten verwendet wurden.

tja was is bloß aus dem guten Geschmack geworden.

cu ripper


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. August 2002)

geschmäcker sind verschieden, ist nunmal so...


----------



## freekazoid (22. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripper _
> *bin ein bisschen durch web gesurft weil ich anregungen brauchte …*



tja tja



> _Original geschrieben von Ripper _
> *cu ripper*



^^^^


----------



## cocoon (22. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripper _
> *(...) und da is mir aufgefallen dass diese farben am meisten verwendet wurden.
> *



...hast Du das nicht eher aus dem _Pantone View Color Planner_ oder der _Page_? Beim Surfen Farben zu protokollieren und auszuwerten fänd' ich auch reichlich komisch.


----------



## Ripper (25. August 2002)

ne kenn ich nicht aber die seite wo ich mir die namen für die farben rausgesucht hab hieß page oder so ähnlich


cu ripper


----------



## Mythos007 (25. August 2002)

Style ist das was euch gefällt !
hier sind meine "Trendfarben 2002" ;-] 

Bis dann dann M y t h o s


----------



## freekazoid (25. August 2002)

tja … wenigstens der mythos bleibt bodenständig


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2002)

> hier sind meien "Trendfarben 2002"



Problematisch ist dabei nur, der "Umstand",
das genaugenommen weder schwarz noch weiß 
eine Farbe ist....

*lol*, aber black ist beautyfull....


----------



## foxx21 (25. August 2002)

du meinst das das die farben sind was am häufigsten verwendet werden, willst du denn was altägliches, allso wenn ich was mache versuche ich schon etwas zu machen , das auffällt und nicht danach zu gehen was jeder hat.


-greez

foxxy


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (25. August 2002)

Ehrlich gesagt sind mir die Farben ziemlich Schnitte.
Ich benutze die Farben, nach denen mir gerade ist und vergleiche nicht meine Pics mit irgendwelchen Listen.
Was gut ausschaut schaut gut aus, und dabei kommt es selten auf die Farben alleine , sondern auf die Kombination an.
Und wenn ich mal kurz aus cocoons Sig klauen darf:
"Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom" - macht was draus und lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Quacksalbern ver*****en.
PS: Ich glaube nicht, dass Dinge wie Trendfarben in einem Forum ,in dem es in Grundsatz um das Lösen von Problemen und Erklärung von Arbeitsschritten geht, am richtigen Platz sind.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## boris (25. August 2002)

der mythos  s/w stinkt, aber jedem das seine ^^
zu den "trendfarben": in der mode legen die designer fest was trend is, aber nich NACH der saison sondern DAVOR. das was du gemacht hast würde ich als REVIEW bezeichnen .. also NACH, und das ist kein trend für das nächste jahr .. sondern für das aktuelle. also ist es der überholte treand vom vorjahr und deshalb OUT!
ciao

ps: wo is das knallige orange und grün was so einige "designer" benutzt haben ...

@mythos: nich sauer sein, dass ich s/w nich mag, hast ja ne 5er bewertung von mir ^^


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (25. August 2002)

Mein knalliges Orange wurde offenkundig als Augenkrebs bezeichnet, ich habs dann auch eingesehen und habs gelassen mit "knalligem Orange" 
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## vetterfunk (26. August 2002)

gibts eigentlich für "alle" 16,7 millionen farben so tolle namen? 

bzw. wo findet man solche namen?


----------



## Quentin (26. August 2002)

warum postest du die ****** trendfarben in mehrere foren?


----------



## Christoph (26. August 2002)

das alle an dem unbedingt notwendigen Wissen teilhaben können!

solltest du auch mal machen *duck* 

hehe


----------



## Maniacy (26. August 2002)

*Page*

ja, in der PAGE von Dezember 2001 war ein Artikel "Gestaltungstrends 2003" 
Und wer hätte das gedacht es sind sogar die gleichen *g*
und sie haben sogar gleiche Namen...
wens interessiert: Heftarchiv 

dange 

Maniacy


----------



## Quentin (27. August 2002)

dacht ichs mir doch...

page is nett, mein brother hats ein paar mal gekauft, aber die is ja soooo teuer


----------



## cocoon (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *page is nett, mein brother hats ein paar mal gekauft, aber die is ja soooo teuer  *



Find' ich auch. Das mit dem Preis ist bei derart spezifischen Zeitschriften wohl leider so, für ein PHP-Magazin hab' ich jetzt ganze 9,95 Euro  auf den Tisch gelegt. Und dass man die Dinger nur an jeder zwanzigsten Tanke kriegt ist blöd.


----------



## freekazoid (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> Find' ich auch. Das mit dem Preis ist bei derart spezifischen Zeitschriften wohl leider so, für ein PHP-Magazin hab' ich jetzt ganze 9,95 Euro  auf den Tisch gelegt. Und dass man die Dinger nur an jeder zwanzigsten Tanke kriegt ist blöd.



 – agree


----------



## shiver (27. August 2002)

wobei _ich_ persönlich finde, dass in der page ziemlich viel uninteressanter müll drinne is, sie dafür zu überteuert ist, und eh jede 3. seite mit werbung vollgepflastert ist, nicht zu vergessen diese ständigen prospekte und "papierproben" die im heft als einlagen drinne sind.


----------



## Quentin (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *wobei _ich_ persönlich finde, dass in der page ziemlich viel uninteressanter müll drinne is, sie dafür zu überteuert ist, und eh jede 3. seite mit werbung vollgepflastert ist, nicht zu vergessen diese ständigen prospekte und "papierproben" die im heft als einlagen drinne sind. *



jo, is wie mit der *c´t*, auch viel das einzelne gar nicht interessiert, aber wenn mal was dabei ist das dich interessiert dann profitierst du auch davon (wissseeeeeen) oder so...


----------



## cocoon (27. August 2002)

"papierproben"? Find' ich geil.. - "Sahnesteif" 
überteuert stimmt wie gesagt, mit der Werbung sicher auch, aber die finde ich eigentlich in fast jeder Zeitschrift zu viel. Ich denke, das muss man in Kauf nehmen, wenn das Thema interessiert und es nix vergleichbares gibt. Ein Freund hat mir mal von was ähnlichem erzählt, irgendwie "Ral..." (mit 'ner Zahl hinten dran), die gibt's wohl nich mehr.


----------



## freekazoid (27. August 2002)

tja, irgendwie müssen die ihre zeitsfchriften ja finanzieren. und das geht halt nunmal nicht ohne werbung. leider.


----------



## shiver (27. August 2002)

naja, in der page ist es ja oft so, dass dir irgendwelche firmen ihr geiles premium papier andrehen wollen, am besten noch kartonstärke, und dann klatschen sie n heftchen mit dem zeugs in die mitte rein... tja allerdings ist das dann fast n halben cm dick, und du wunderst dich noch, warum die page so dick ist...


----------



## Maniacy (27. August 2002)

Also ich finde die Page immer wieder inspirierend. 
Hab schon die ein oder andere nette Idee durch diese Zeitschrift besser in die Tat umsetzen können.
Und was die Papierproben angeht: Schneid sie in 2 mal 2 cm große Stücke und verkauf sie in einer Diskothek als Pappen....

MfG
Mani


----------



## freekazoid (27. August 2002)

pappen? was is das?


----------



## cocoon (27. August 2002)

Papierbeilagen: Würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nie nutzen, aber ich finde die Beilagen teilweise ganz ansehnlich gestaltet, von daher stören sie mich nicht. Find' ich besser als das x-te Vobis-Reklameheftchen.



> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *pappen? was is das? *



Esspapier mit Lysergsäure-Diethylamid. Scheiss Junkies hier!


----------



## freekazoid (27. August 2002)

achsoo …


----------



## Maniacy (27. August 2002)

also ich selber bleib brav bei meinem Gras  Lysergsäurediäthylamid alias LSD  Allerdings hab ich die bis jetz nur auf normalem Papier gesehn *G* Kunstlehrer sind eben cool *g*


MfG
Mani


----------



## shiver (27. August 2002)

öhm.... da ich spielverderberin von beruf bin, bitte ich euch mal, eure drogen-geschichten nicht im photoshop forum breitzutreten


----------



## cocoon (27. August 2002)

...verschiebst Du ins Drogen-Forum? 

Hier jedenfalls der Link zu dem genannten anderen Heft, falls es Jemanden interessiert. Hab's wie gesagt auch noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. August 2002)

> gibts eigentlich für "alle" 16,7 millionen farben so tolle namen?
> 
> bzw. wo findet man solche namen?gibts eigentlich für "alle" 16,7 millionen farben so tolle namen?
> 
> bzw. wo findet man solche namen?



Langen dir erstmal ein paar?

http://download.servus-wien.com/tips/farben.htm


----------



## vetterfunk (28. August 2002)

och die kenn ich ja schon


----------



## Sliver (30. August 2002)

Öhm mal btk...

Also ich denk mal Trendfarben Ende 02/Anfang 03 werden helle Farben sein die Auffallen und einen dazu bringen bei dem Bild bzw. bei der HP zu bleiben. D.h. etwas das etwas Erstaunliches und Faszinierendes.


----------

